# Bang your Head 2011



## Edou (2. Mai 2011)

So, da sich meine Ticketfrage erledigt hat und ByH 2011 schon in 14 Tagen ist und ich kein neues Thema erstellen wollte, ändere ich es gerade mal.

Also, meine Frage: Wird jemand dort sein? :O


----------



## Sunyo (2. Mai 2011)

07457-944612 
Quelle


----------



## Edou (2. Mai 2011)

Ohja, sehr Schlau Edou, schau doch einfach bei Kontakte nach. -.- Spricht wohl für meine Dämlichkeit. *g*

Vielen, vielen, vielen Dank!


----------



## Edou (30. Juni 2011)

So, da sich meine Ticketfrage erledigt hat und ByH 2011 schon in 14 Tagen ist und ich kein neues Thema erstellen wollte, ändere ich es gerade mal.

Also, meine Frage: Wird jemand dort sein? :O


----------

